

The Forrst Story: Raising money, goals, and monetization - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/02/14/the-forrst-story-raising-money-goals-and-monetization/

======
g0atbutt
The biggest strength of Forrst is their community. I was really impressed with
the skill of the members as well as constructive criticism they shared. They
certainly embody the "Iron sharpens iron" mentality.

------
narodick
This seems like a great community and venture -- though I doubt an online
community to develop skills, knowledge, and projects will ever compare to a
brick and mortar one.

Developers who are really serious about these goals should join a real
community where they can sit in a room and collaborate -- like Noisebridge in
San Francisco or Hacker Dojo in the Valley. That said, obviously these
institutions don't exist everywhere, so this is a great "next-best" option!

